# i can get lm_sensors work with epox 8rda.. but i need help!

## mrgamer

hi all.. i'm testing the new gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 with lm_sensors-2.8.6

all i done is a 

```
root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:sensors-detect
```

the report of sensors-detect is:

```

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x52

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

Driver `w83781d' (may not be inserted):

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83627HF' (confidence: 8)

Driver `w83627hf' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

```

he detected w83627hf AND w83781d, but he will load ONLY w83627hf...

the resulting is:

```

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

MODULE_3=w83627hf

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-core...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-nforce2...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading w83627hf...                                                                        [ ok ]

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:sensors -s

w83627hf-isa-0290: Can't access procfs/sysfs file for writing;

Run as root?

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get IN0 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN4 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN5 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN6 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN7 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN8 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

```

i don't understand well the error in trying to run "sensors -s" .. why it give me such an error??? [ i'm executing all as root ]

ok .. at this point i discovered a VERY IMPORTANT thing...

if i try to access /sys/bus/i2c i found my sensors! the eeprom ones.. and the system ones!

look here:

```

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:cat /sys/bus/i2c/devices/2-0290/fan*_input

5672

0

3125

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:mbmon

Temp.= 23.0, 36.5, 27.5; Rot.= 5625,    0, 3125

Vcore = 1.90, 1.74; Volt. = 2.66, 5.03, 11.98, -11.79, -5.10

```

they are my sensors!!!

but....

lm_sensors still not working!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

i attach a lsmod, for completness... please help me!!!   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

```

root@gamer

{116f 582Kb} ~:lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627hf               26564  0

eeprom                  6600  0

i2c_sensor              3520  2 w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1664  0

i2c_nforce2             4288  0

i2c_core               20804  5 w83627hf,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_nforce2

fglrx                 205988  7

vmnet                  25488  2

vmmon                  45048  0

```

----------

## hampton275

ok, firstly I am no expert at this, but I had a problem (well fan speed is still 0, but that's another story)

I hate saying RTFM, but there has been huge changes to lm_sensors since 2.6.x and they added a bunch of it directly to the kernel. Here's the page you prolly want;

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/kernel26.html

Good luck.

I just added all of the devices as modules, ran sensors -s to see what it wanted, then recompiled without all the ones it didn't want. Takes longer, but seems to be happier that way.

----------

## mrgamer

i followed the site guide... and readed bunch of lm_sensors thread...

second thing: i compiled all i2c sensors like modules.. like you do.. but it still give me such an error  :Razz: 

third thing: i never used a 2.4.x kernel.. so i can manage perfectly the 2.6.x kernel ... ok ?

so... the problem it's non in the kernel configuration...   :Confused: 

----------

## ikshaar

Well same error here with kernel 2.6.5-gentoo and lm-sensors-2.8.4.

But it was working fine with kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 !!!! So I would say it is the kernel... but what part ??!!

[EDIT] My mistake, I realized i had to use lm-senmsors-2.8.6... i will try that[/EDIT]

----------

## ikshaar

Ok, well it worked with new lm-sensors for me   :Rolling Eyes: 

mrgamer:

I used w83781d INSTEAD of w83627hf

```
MODULE_3=w83781d
```

I don't understand why but loading only w83781d works and show my sensors under w83697hf-isa-0290 - go figure.

```
> sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.52 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)

+3.3V:     +3.38 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +11.98 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:     -11.54 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.88 V)

-5V:       -7.71 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)

V5SB:      +5.46 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +3.01 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

Fan:      3497 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 337500 RPM, div = 2)

temp1:       -48 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor                                                                                 

CPU:       +34.0 C  (high =   +60 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor                                                                                 

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

```

----------

## mrgamer

i already tried to use w3781d instead of w83627hf... nothing changes   :Confused: 

ikshaar: what motherboard do you have? mine same ?

i will post this thread to lm_sensors users mailing list... i hope in better clarification about

```

root@gamer

{115f 400Mb} ~:sensors -s

w83627hf-isa-0290: Can't access procfs/sysfs file for writing;

Run as root?

```

thanks for feedback me   :Wink: 

----------

## ikshaar

same mb ? I don't know, you did not say which one you have  :Wink: 

Mine is a AOpen AK86-L. 

Sorry cannot help more, good luck.

----------

## mrgamer

excuse me for the trouble... it's was a my fault  :Razz: 

i have concurrent versions of lm_sensors (in /usr/bin/ with emerge, and in /usr/local/bin/ when i previously compiled)

now:

```

gamer@gamer

{114f 550Kb} ~:sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.93 V  (min =  +0.01 V, max =  +0.01 V)

VCore 2:   +1.75 V  (min =  +0.01 V, max =  +0.01 V)

+3.3V:     +2.66 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.48 V)

+5V:       +5.01 V  (min =  +4.77 V, max =  +5.25 V)

+12V:     +12.06 V  (min = +10.84 V, max = +13.21 V)

-12V:     -11.76 V  (min = -13.16 V, max = -10.77 V)

-5V:       -5.13 V  (min =  -5.23 V, max =  -4.73 V)

V5SB:      +5.47 V  (min =  +4.77 V, max =  +5.25 V)

VBat:      +3.09 V  (min =  +2.41 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:     5487 RPM  (min = 3341 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3479 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:     3125 RPM  (min = 1022 RPM, div = 8)

temp1:       +23°C  (high =   +90°C, hyst =   +69°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:     +36.5°C  (high =  +100°C, hyst =   +95°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +28.0°C  (high =  +100°C, hyst =   +95°C)   sensor = thermistor

vid:      +0.000 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

```

better  :Very Happy: 

----------

